# Hey, Pappy! Happy Festivus!!!



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 23, 2014)

It's today. Or whenever you want it to be.

Let the Airing of the Grievances begin! LOL


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2014)

My pole is up. Ah, let me rephrase that. The aluminum pole is up and decorated. Thank you for the greetings.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 23, 2014)

Of the original ways of celebrating Festivus, the one I like the most is  the labeling of easily explainable events as "Festivus miracles".
I typed my name into Google and it came back with 720,000 hits. . . truly a Festivus miracle.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 24, 2014)

Gosh. I should try that. Wait. Maybe not. What if it comes back with no hits? My ego couldn't take it!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2014)

Let's clear the air....


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 24, 2014)




----------

